# Thoughts On Recent ABGA Poll



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Just curious, for those that took the recent poll that ABGA emailed to members, what did you think about it?

I really liked and appreciated it. I thought it showed that they are listening to their members and willing to make changes.

For those that haven't seen it, it was a short poll. It asked if you were in favor of changing the show rules to require your goats coat be clipped all one length. If so would you want it to be 3/8", 5/8", or 7/8"? It also asked if you would be in favor of having weight classes for goats under 12 months, instead of age classes at shows? It asked about requiring goats under 12 months who have adult teeth breaking through to be required to show in the 12-16 month class.

I've never shown any of my goats so I didn't want to tip the apple cart. I did however vote to go with a one length clip. That would be a true game changer and a potential for big growth in the ABGA shows. I haven't shown, and don't intend to show at this point because I'm very intimidated by the fitting process. And let's be very candid here, people who are serious about showing their goats are very careful about who they share the tricks of the trade with.

Maybe when my kids are grown I will be able to devote enough time to learning how to clip/fit my goats for show. Oh wait, the kids are why I got into this in the first place.

I can clip a goat to one length. Change that rule and I'm in!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The possible new rules, at any length, would not stop anyone from fitting their goat, as many expert fitters already take certain parts of a goat down to less than 3/8s. The neck and chest area for example.

Personally, I think 3/8 would be a little extreme, but I'd be okay with 5/8 or 7/8. But again, really all you are talking about is how *long* people could legally leave the hair on the rump and body. They are not proposing that people have to *leave* hair on. I sometimes use a 3/4 inch guard all over. That would be perfect for the 7/8 rule and still allowing for a week or two of growth after the trim.

If some folks that believe it is all a "hair show" would be encouraged to start showing as a result of the changes, that would be great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I totally agree! ^


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids show in fairs, but did the state fair ABGA show last year, and had a blast. I'm hoping they can attend an ABGA show nearby this summer. There is actually a new ABGA show 15 minutes from our house in a couple of weeks! But that is KY derby day, and I am working derby this year, so can't take them, plus their goats just aren't ready yet.

With that said, we saw the survey, but since I, myself am not a member I did not do it, although I should have had my son do it, I know his opinion should count.
The fitting process is very frustrating. I am no good at fitting, but try my best to help my kids. It would really be nice if it was required that the goats hair length be the same all over vs. all of the butt fluffing, and silly things to make a goat look bigger than it is. I just never understood this part of showing, why it has to be a fitting competition, I mean, if the animal is so nice, why would anyone need to do all of that extra stuff to it. 

I'd like to see young goats be shown by weight. IMO, nice goats grow at different rates, and sadly, most shows we've been to, bigger seems to win, when you can tell there are some really nice young goats in the class.
So maybe this will give the younger goats in the class or just slower growers/lighter goats a chance to shine through 

Of course it would be great if all of these rules get passed down to the county fair shows, which is where my kids prefer to show. ABGA rules are supposed to prevail, so we'll see 'IF' changes are made, if the rules pass down to these shows too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just my two cents; How the goat is presented clip wise is a visual thing, it only says, "Lookie here". 
My personal opinion is, "Judge. Get your hands on them after you've seen them move."
Some do and some don't! :brickwall:
There was a show where the judge was a professional clipper. My girl was in 3rd place & could have been placed higher if she had been clipped according to said judge.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'd like to see young goats be shown by weight. IMO, nice goats grow at different rates, and sadly, most shows we've been to, bigger seems to win, when you can tell there are some really nice young goats in the class.
> So maybe this will give the younger goats in the class or just slower growers/lighter goats a chance to shine through .


Sorting the juniors by weight could be okay, I guess. I'd have to see it. I think boer goats "should" grow fast, and breed for that when I can. I normally don't bring one month olds to show in the 0-3. But you often can't control when your babies are born and when the show is either, so I see both sides. The pros may outweigh the cons. But with this new weight thing, someone may have a slower growing six month old from the new wether breeding up against my fast growing three month old. I don't like my chances. Do I get to complain?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so talking about slower growers, it doesn't generally mean they are slow growing just because of genetics, but... you have singles, twins, and triplets, and I've seen a lot of singles grow twice as fast as twins, or triplets, etc. 
Then you have the goats who are at the top of their age class, then the ones who are at the bottom/just moved into the next class. This has happened a lot to my kids - they always have goats getting into the 6-9mo class. When you have judges that seem to place 'biggest is better' it's really hard for the smaller/younger goats to have a chance.
So I really think showing by weight would be interesting, and would give the younger goats in each class a little chance to beat the 'bigger is better' part of it. 
Again, this is me basing it off of what I see at county fair type of shows, but we've attended a show with big ABGA show families and that judge was lining them up biggest to smallest. 
Observing the shows, it seems things start to level out about the time they hit their yearling classes, those goats all seem to be similar in size/weight.


----------

